# [ OT ] Un minuto di silenzio per la scomparsa del mio laptop

## cerri

Vorrei estendere a voi il mio sconforto nel vedere la sk video del mio notebook (IBM A30P), delicato nonche' fondamentale strumento di lavoro, friggersi per la TERZA VOLTA nel giro di 7 mesi...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Chi vi scrive e' talmente disperato che deve usare un X-Server su una macchina Windows e lanciare da ssh il proprio WM...   :Confused: 

Che un fulmine colga ATI e tutte le fritture di questo mondo!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

E' con sincero rammarico che accolgo la triste notizia. Hai tutta la mia comprensione (è dai tempi del mio pIII "cotto a puntino" che non soffrivo così).

 :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, per fortuna che continuano a ripetermi che gli ibm sono i portatili x86 migliori sul mercato, per qualità e affidabilità... non c'è niente da fare, il prossimo che prendo sarà un apple (e non solo perchè è figo da far paura  :Razz:  ).

----------

## stuart

opps, mi hai spaventato

mi sà che il mio futuro notebook avrà una nvidia come scheda

----------

## Benve

mi spiace tantissimo. Sono addoloratissimo. Se il mio finisse così morirei.

(Facciamo le corna  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

La mia ATI Radeon non ha mai dato problemi (rifacciamo le corna), tranne che con qualche gioco.

Io a qualcuno che non ritiene indispensabile giocare la consiglierei caldamente.

Comunque ancora condoglianze

P. S. Anchio voglio un Apple   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

così la prossima volta impari e ti pigli un PPC per sbatterci su gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

condoglianze

----------

## JacoMozzi

Aggiungo anche le mie  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

condoglianze

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Vorrei estendere a voi il mio sconforto nel vedere la sk video del mio notebook (IBM A30P), delicato nonche' fondamentale strumento di lavoro, friggersi per la TERZA VOLTA nel giro di 7 mesi...   

 

Aggiungo le mie condoglianze, ma secondo me ce n'è abbastanza per citarli per danni... cribbio, una volta può capitare, ma tre...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ginko

Mi unisco al coro di condoglianze. Si (s)parla tanto di Dell e alla fine guarda qua che succede...

--Gianluca

----------

## MyZelF

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Mi unisco al coro di condoglianze. Si (s)parla tanto di Dell e alla fine guarda qua che succede...

 

Mah, in fin dei conti la sfiga capita, a prescindere dalla marca...  :Sad: 

----------

## Sym

Tiè! Ho appena preso un portatile con una radeon9000   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Grazie, grazie, grazie, a tutti per il caldo conforto...

In effetti, i portatili IBM (se si parla di architettura x86) sono veramente i migliori: abbiamo altri 6 portatili (differente modello) che non hanno MAI dato il minimo problema... nemmeno con il puntatore integrato su tastiera...   :Mad: 

Ora sono in contatto con un commerciale IBM che cerchera' di risolvere la questione in altre vie, anche perche' di mandare fuori il mio portatile ad agosto... brrrrr.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per quanto riguarda ATI, credo che siano buone schede, anche gli altri notebook montano ATI: a questo punto credo si tratti di un lotto davvero sfigato... vedremo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dnix

ATI e' geniale quando si parla di rapporti qualita' prezzo, ma quando si parla di supporto... io ho una atinonsoancoracosadopounanno e non ho ancora trovato un supporto x linux uffi.

comunque condoglianze, io ho un trust del 92... ha 10 minuti di vita ogni tanto solo dopo respirazione bocca a bocca, pero' con slack 3.2 lavora benissimo ancora adesso! forse e' prematuro ( o troppo maturo) per gentoo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Domani viene un commerciale IBM.

IBM sta seguendo direttamente la questione (addirittura mi hanno scritto da "Dedicated Resolution Owner"  :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Domani viene un commerciale IBM.
> 
> IBM sta seguendo direttamente la questione (addirittura mi hanno scritto da "Dedicated Resolution Owner" 

 Chi hai pagato per qusto trattamento? non è ke vendi gli attributi al miglior offerente ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

Consolati, mal comune mezzo gaudio. Ho avuto  lo stesso problema: hd ibm da 40 gb, fritto tre volte, due delle quali spedito in olanda a mie spese, per giunta: la prima volta ho recuperato tutti i dati prima di spedirlo, la seconda solo meta'.... la terza, nulla da fare: non si vede piu' nemmeno da bios.

[mode sfogo on]

Ma che vadano ammori'ammazzatiquellidell'ibmcheprimadellaseconda

guerramondialevendevanoleschedeperforatealreichcosi'checicostruissero

iv3chehantiratosulondraepoiglihanrubatoidisegniec'hanfattoloshuttle... stronzi!

[mode sfogo off]

Scusate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Il mio portatile è partito oggi per roma.

Hanno fatto arrivare una sk nuova a roma, con tanto di aggiornamento di firmware della sk video.

Mi hanno promesso anche che visioneranno i 2 notebook dei miei colleghi...  :Smile: 

IBM rulezza, vero fedeliallalinea??!?!?!?!

----------

## bibi[M]

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Domani viene un commerciale IBM.
> 
> 

 

Sono wolf... risolvo i problemi  :Very Happy: 

Fatte 'na risata ^_-

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il mio portatile è partito oggi per roma.
> 
> Hanno fatto arrivare una sk nuova a roma, con tanto di aggiornamento di firmware della sk video.
> 
> Mi hanno promesso anche che visioneranno i 2 notebook dei miei colleghi... 
> ...

 

Eh, ma te c'hai gl'agganci, di' la verità !

(O é solo culo ?   :Very Happy:  )

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per essere solidale al massimo con cerri ho comprato anche io un IBM e 

pensate un po' che dopo due settimane e' gia' in riparazione..... che culo.....

----------

## bibi[M]

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per essere solidale al massimo con cerri ho comprato anche io un IBM e 
> 
> pensate un po' che dopo due settimane e' gia' in riparazione..... che culo.....

 

O___o

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per essere solidale al massimo con cerri ho comprato anche io un IBM e 
> 
> pensate un po' che dopo due settimane e' gia' in riparazione..... che culo.....

 

Più solidale di così, insieme anche nei guasti... poi dicono che non siamo una comunità unita...  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Per essere solidale al massimo con cerri ho comprato anche io un IBM e 
> 
> pensate un po' che dopo due settimane e' gia' in riparazione..... che culo..... 
> 
> Più solidale di così, insieme anche nei guasti... poi dicono che non siamo una comunità unita... 

  E chi lo dice?

Come uomo + odiato del secolo da voi mi sento amato e apprezzato  :Razz: 

----------

## morellik

Mi unisco anceh se in ritardo alle condoglianze per la morte prematura di un grande.....blah, blah, blah...

Anch'io ho un portatile (nessuna marca, assemblatissimo) con ATI Radeon...L'ho detto. Peggio per me   :Shocked: .

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## maur8

Mi unisco anch'io alla preghiera!  :Smile:  A me è successa una cosa simile: mi è morto l'hd del portatile dopo 10 giorni di vita, e a 15 minuti prima di presentare un progettino all'università!

PS: non fiori ma opere di bene (= ricompriamo il portatile a cerri!  :Razz: )

----------

## cerri

CMQ nessun aggancio... solo qualche velata minaccia di non comprare piu' ibm al numero verde (con tanto di telefonata al numero verde "reclami") e rotture di palle al commerciale di turno... voglio dire, la server farm dove lavoro e' tutta IBM!  :Wink: 

----------

